# It's a bear getting ready for the holidays



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

This sign was made from a piece of 2 x 8 western red cedar left over from a construction project. I wish I could take credit for the great design but it was a 3D file from Vectric’s Design and Make website. All I had to do was add the text and set up the tool paths.

I used a 1/4” spiral bit for roughing the 3D design followed by a 3/16” ball nose bit for the finishing cut. The name was done in the Spaz font from LetterheadFonts.com and was carved with a 90º V bit. I didn’t have a long enough bit to cutout the 1.5” thick outline so it was cut down about 7/8” with a 1/8” spiral bit and then the cut was finished on the bandsaw. After that, I used a 1/4” trim bit to clean up the bandsawn edges. Final finish is spray can poly. Total carving time was a bit over 2 hours.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

That turned out really nice. Oliver:wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mighty fine, Oliver....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is nice.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I like it a lot.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that nice ! 
Oliver your killing me here , I really have to get this darn garage insulated and build a cnc table .I think I should have been born in Hawaii, where they don’t need no stinking insulation:|


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Realistic fur on such a good job


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

That's a "honey" of a sign - like it a lot.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Delightful piece. Makes me smile. You are clearly taking the time to perfect your CNC skills.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Amazing Oliver.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

If I had another thumb, I would give it three thumbs up! Seems like your CNC work is as good as your creativity. 
Great work as always Oliver!


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Oliver, this is a great project. The work is so quick compared to doing a carving. I was looking at the detail and by using the different bits, you have created so much detail. What is your overall length of the project? You used a 2 x 8 board I read. One other thing, I would like to ask, you screwed the wood down to your spoil board, did you then cut the portion off that had been screwed down? I am just getting started in the CNC World and looking for tips and helps. I have a very small CNC machine, but have bought the parts to build a larger base unit. 

Thanks, 
Frank


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Tagwatts said:


> Oliver, this is a great project. The work is so quick compared to doing a carving. I was looking at the detail and by using the different bits, you have created so much detail. What is your overall length of the project? You used a 2 x 8 board I read. One other thing, I would like to ask, you screwed the wood down to your spoil board, did you then cut the portion off that had been screwed down? I am just getting started in the CNC World and looking for tips and helps. I have a very small CNC machine, but have bought the parts to build a larger base unit.
> 
> Thanks,
> Frank


The final piece is roughly 7 x 11 inches, Frank, and yes, the portion where the screws are in the photo was cut off after carving. I made sure that I had plenty of room so the bits never came near the screws.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> The final piece is roughly 7 x 11 inches, Frank, and yes, the portion where the screws are in the photo was cut off after carving. I made sure that I had plenty of room so the bits never came near the screws.



Oliver you have so much talent and I am so jealous. It bothers me that I am so dumb and you and others have so much natural talent. You guys have helped me learn a lot in the short time I have been I have been on this forum. I am thankful for that.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Perhaps a bit "over bearing". :grin: 

Sorry, couldn't resist that. Well done!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That's a beauty, Oliver. Like Tom, I had a big smile on when I saw it.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I LIKE IT! Very nice.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very Nice Work Oliver. N


----------

